# Where to Buy Fender Strat Coffee Table?



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

I am totally lusting for one of these things and am having a tough time finding one in Canada.

Does anyone know where to get one of these in Canada?

http://www.fendercustomfurniture.com/deluxe_stratocaster_table.php

There is a couple other cool items there as well.

kksjur


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

AxeAddict said:


> I am totally lusting for one of these things and am having a tough time finding one in Canada.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get one of these in Canada?
> 
> ...


pm me I would do it


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I saw Musicians Friend selling them and shipping to Canada a while ago.


----------



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

Woot!










 So I just totally caved and ordered the deluxe version...yay for tax return.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol! Way to go in following up on your thread 

Looks good, you actually made me think of building a PRS headstock shaped table when I saw your initial post... Still wondering if I'll tackle that this summer...

Marc


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't really know what to say? Congrats on the new table? 

I think it's great in an "I'm a guitarist geek" sorta way, you geek!!!







If I had discretionary funds, and they made a P-bass coffee table, I would so have one!! I'm such a geek.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Is it a signature Strat? Is it a relic? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes totally geek of me! haha. I threw a houseparty a couple weeks ago and people were just drooling over it. And it did not get trashed either!

I think a PRS headstock would look great! Especially if you could get it in the dark rosewood with gold lettering, like on my brazillian. 

Mooh- yes that is a signature eric clapton strat that I had refretted with jumbo frets on it. Plays like a dream, but would like to get a normal strat of somesort as well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

AxeAddict said:


> Mooh- yes that is a signature eric clapton strat that I had refretted with jumbo frets on it. Plays like a dream, but would like to get a normal strat of somesort as well.


I meant the coffee table, LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh haha- no its not a signature. Just a std. issue strat headstock, of a vintage look I suppose. The details and quality of this table is fantastic...pricey, but cool toy no doubt.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am officially jealous. I can't imagine that being allowed into my living room... :bow:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

AxeAddict said:


> I had refretted with *jumbo frets *on it.


When you say JUMBO FRETS (in response to Mooh asking about the coffee table)...YOU MEAN JUMBO FRETS  hwopv .....LOL

Nice table....I'm jealous also.

Dave


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the pickguard on your Strat...pretty cool!
-Mikey


----------



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I hope it manages to stick around for a while before it gets trashed.

I got the pickguard for my *JUMBO *fretted EC strat from these guys. They have some pretty unique designs.

http://www.greasygroove.com/


----------

